# Names over logo on back of shirts



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to print a design on the back of T-shirts and then apply individual names above the logo. Should I press them both at once or do the name first and then the logo or vice versa???

Any help would be great.


----------



## gt04pony_13 (Apr 1, 2010)

i prefer to do it seperate just cuz i might be a bit paranoid (you know what if it didnt catch well) but i do let the shirt cool a bit before the second. wait after re reading it seems like their both(logo and name) are on the back of the shirt and then i would only do one if my press was large enough for bothe to have even pressure


----------

